# SAVE THAT GSD



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone nice to meet you.

My name is David my wife is Holly. *We are searching for a german shepherd dog.* Our dog Cosmo Passed last month from cancer, he was a family member.We got him from a local rescue He was a working dog with aggression issues and a "Bite Record". Through time commitment and training he was a great dog. he brought us a sense of security that cannot be bought.

We are looking for an adult GSD that need a strong hand and wants to be a part of the family. Our children are grown, our home is "large dog ready." We are looking for a good guard dog *aggression issues are ok.* We have been looking locally and are approved with local GSD rescue facilities. We have very few urgent cases none yet that fit our needs,dogs get placed here. I have not found one urgent GSD on the east coast of Florida

I have seen some beautiful dogs posted here, none in Florida. It would be great to save a great dog.We are in South florida and work at home making it impossible to do a long road trip. I can make it to Jacksonville( Florida Line east +-) for a good dog and can *pay anyone willing to meet for gas.*

If this idea appeals to anyone, lets save a good dog.

Thanks David Browne 

"Try to be the person your dog thinks you are"


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Miami-Dade Animal Services always has GSDs, currently there are nine:

http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...type_DOG&PAGE=8 


Also, Jacksonville and Putnam County seem to get a lot.

Jacksonville has one right now:

http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...type_DOG&PAGE=2


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Go to:

http://www.petfinder.com and do a search for GSDs in FL.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13630855
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13389148
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12918890
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13295847
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13631003
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13627674
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13664139
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13455247
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12868385
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13429519
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13417844


!!!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13632146
!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13462838

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12197727


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOMiami-Dade Animal Services always has GSDs, currently there are nine:
> 
> http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...type_DOG&PAGE=8
> 
> ...


I PM'd the OP and suggested M-D too. Never a shortage of GSDs there and no local rescue for them.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for reading and responding. I will look at everything and keep checking here as well.

Dave


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: domypartWe are looking for a good guard dog *aggression issues are ok.*


Just curious - is the dog going to be used as a guard dog, like at a place of business?


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Hi Lauri & The Gang,

As posted, we are looking for a family member. Our last aggressive dog past away from cancer. He was my third GSD, he was only 8.5 years old. We are set up for an aggressive dog that will need strong discipline. We can pass any background check. 

I believe there are very few aggression issues that cannot be resolved to a safe level. Having said that we have a fenced yard with a large dog door so our GSD can have free range. We walk every day on leash. Walking helps improve socialization. I never trust my dog with kennels or babysitters so we vacation with the car. 

Gsd mostly want to follow their owner if they both have the same level of commitment. 

I am not the best at the written word, I found this site with the intention of finding a good dog and giving He She a second chance. If you private message your phone number or would like to request mine I will be happy to talk to anyone that may share my interest 

Thanks Dave Browne


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I think it's great that you're looking for a gsd to rescue but I am confused about the aggression plus strong hand/discpline thing. What are the methods you use in rehabbing aggressive dogs? 

I have rehabbed several aggressive dogs and they were fear aggressive. I am a strong, fair, clear and consistent leader but traditional (physical) discipline would have been counter-productive and actually would have made their problems worse.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

I have to apologize For the poor choice in my verbiage and thank you for the question and your concern.

When I get my last GSD Cosmo he was a trained working dog. He came with some sort of an inside pronged collar, I through it out. He was very strong(101LBS) and quite a handful to walk and control. We walk every night, everything we encountered along the way was an issue, he had to be held at times. He was ok with people away from home. Best if they paid him no attention, at home he was on guard. We have a large cage (crate) by the front door, I put him in for the cable guy uninvited visitors or nervous visitors. Other than that the cage door stayed open. 

After a period of him realizing he had a home he became very committed. Then he wanted to please, in took time we came to terms on boundaries He loved rules and knowing what they were. He never did like chaos I'm sure everything he did made sense to him at the time in his life that he did it. 
I never left him with anyone or in a kennel, or needed to surrender any of my shepherds

In my option Cosmo was mishandled by people, surrendered for being a bit to much dog. I was told someone gave a stranger permission to pet him and got bitten. I guess none of that was anyones fault, these things happen everyday.

Cosmo died at home 8 years old from cancer our vet said nothing could be done his head was up till his last breath. We buried him in his favorite spot. 
He was one of the most rewarding experience in my life. Some Dangerous Dog,

"TRY TO BE THE PERSON YOUR DOG THINKS YOU ARE"


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for responding! My dog Basu sounds like he was very similar to your Cosmo. I also lost him to cancer, 2 years ago at age 10.75. He was terribly neglected and abused when I adopted him at age 4.5. He certainly wasn't for the faint of heart but was a wonderful companion to me, my other dog and to my cat.









Good luck in your search--there are many wonderful gsds out there needing homes.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Thanks I am seriously considering getting his Photo uploaded


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe he means he can handle a strong aggresive dog which not to many people can do and there are some that need homes to like poor King.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not completely sure why you would actively search for an 'aggressive' dog or maybe I'm not understanding how you are defining 'aggressive' but regardless...

There are at least 5 GSDs in Miami Dade right now. If the dog loves you then he/she will protect you if that's a quality you are looking for.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WMaybe he means he can handle a strong aggresive dog which not to many people can do


That's what I think too - that he's looking to rehab a wayward young boy. I used to take the tough case wild boys as fosters. We were setup for it too then there were kids in the picture so I don't do it anymore. LOL, I think at this point, I'm too old! Somedays I fell too old for my 1 year old that I've had since he was 8 weeks!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

domypart,

Your a special person and you can save a special dog, there are so many outh there!!!


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

(I'm not completely sure why you would actively search for an 'aggressive' dog or maybe I'm not understanding how you are defining 'aggressive' but regardless...

There are at least 5 GSDs in Miami Dade right now. If the dog loves you then he/she will protect you if that's a quality you are looking for)

My previous dog Cosmo was difficult to place. He hyper-focused and was hard to call off once he was an something. We are set up for this type of dog without any incidents. He could never be trusted in all situations. 

After i socialized him his aggression was minimized to mis-trust of people he was ok with strangers away from home. He would not eat treats from strangers. 

Cosmo liked to go for a walk on 4th of july evening In our neighborhood We have heave fireworks till 1 am. Then he got to be the only dog outside.
He will never be replaced so I'm looking for a dog with some of those traits. 

I am working with local rescue and may take a trip to miami to look (still 6 hrs round trip) In talking with foster parents I ask about the dogs fears and hope to hear "nothing". I have not gotten that response from anyone yet. 


It might be difficult for me to adjust to a dog scared of "thunder" "Water" or "Likes to car ride so much that he tries to get into all cars in the parking lot." I think these dogs are great and beautiful dogs. I think they will get placed, They all seem to from these rescues around here.

I have not called Miami yet but I will. I haven't because I just assumed they do not have much history on the dogs, they do not post much.

I'm looking for a specific dog aggression ok shouldn't mean aggression a must. 

Thank you SunCzarins & Heidi It is refreshing to be understood

Thanks all Dave


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Please Keep us updated with your progress. Good Luck.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Sure thing


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

dogsnkiddos 

Thanks for the PM about a Florida Dog. I went over to the urgent listing, I only found one dog in florida. No mention of aggression issues Do you have a link?


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link he is described as a gentle soul with other pet issues. I don't believe other pet issues count coming from shelter evaluation. GSD get edgy when the loose their owner and start getting bounced around. Then they get adopted by someone who thinks alpha behavior is murderous. Cats are like balls with legs. Anyway the new owner cant handle the visuals or have the time for corrections, Either case the dog gets returned passed on and bounced again.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1118519&page=1#Post1118519

I think these dogs fit the bill for you. It would be great if one was a match for you.


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I commend you. I volunteer at a shelter up here in Ohio and all to often am faced with Shepherds with these type issues making there adoption and rescue placement all that much harder! Thank you for being willing to work with one like this! There are already so many Shepherds needing homes that many times dogs with these type problems are automatically overlooked! You are a saviour! Good Luck in your search! I am sure with some time and luck you will find a dog perfect for your situation! Thanks for saving a GSD & even more so one in need of rehab!


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Wow, has it been four months since I was up here, I must apologize for neglecting my thread and messages. I did find a dog with aggression issues, I female that is so much different from my male. She has been quite a challenge. She has already come a long way. She did not come with much or a story. Her aggression terrorizes people. I think her original people found when the abuse did not change her aggression, they just kenneled her with out human contact or a clean kennel. She has somewhat bonded with us but still has little use for people. She is hyper-focused trusts her own instinct more than anything else. I do not yet have the full commitment that I had with her predecessor. I wish they could have met, i think he would have helped her mind condition. It will take a bit longer and more exposer to more people. She does better with crowds than isolated individuals. i am convinced that she was headed for a needle and my family is safe with her around so I got what I was looking for and am quite happy. Thanks ALL for your help Dave


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Vicious is not the same as aggressive. 

Aggression as domypart says is always correctable. A lot of people do not make the distinction. Aggression is the fault of the owner. 

Vicious is really a lost cause.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hi Dave! I'm glad you found a girl to help. We'd all love to see her pictures and hear her stories. It takes time love and patience. We're all here for you if you need us!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Dave,
Sounds like a girl that I would love!








Hang in there! When you finally click together, she will be your partner for life.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for you support,

Her name is Zoey, Her listing read she was protective and that people had returned her to the shelter. The shelter had her on some sort of mind altering herbs, they recommended continuing with them. She was calm half way through the four hour drive home then the herbs must have worn off. 

I discontinued the herbs because I wanted to see her true self.

She is quite a live wire like a cartoon at times, quick as a bug. She loves pee and hates poo. She loves pee so much she likes to drink it however we do not allow it. 

She was submissive peeing for the first few days I could not do many corrections. We also noticed that her bladder would empty wile she was sleeping we talked to the shelter they said they hadn't noticed our vet said it must have been known. She needs two pills a day, the pills corrected the bladder problem.

I stay home most days making a living trading the market. (Not much work here in Florida) We always take her unless it is too hot in the car. So she is with us most of the time and able to socialize.

I have her trained at the door, house and car. She sits lays down comes I have not gotten too far with the leash she is constantly tugging. I am trying to teach her when to be protective and instill some reasonable lines in her head. Our house is close to the street she thinks the street is hers and protects it. She protects us from our neighbors all of them even 1000 feet away. 

She can jump like a kangaroo with hang time. She has learned to use her boundaries leash fence ect and stays within. She has stopped terrorizing people with her bark and teeth. 

I had her and was outside talking with a friend of mine who is not a dog guy but understood he should simply disregard her, she was calm. After about 20 minutes we were leaving he was following behind she turned on him so I pulled her in. I put her in the car and went to see if he was ok. At the time he was he couldn't believe her speed and how fast it all happened I saw him two weeks later The terror had grown in his mind even though she had gotten better he cant be around her. I have to be very careful. 

She love fruit and veggies but get the runs from them. She also eats weeds like a goat I was wondering if i should incorporate veggies in her diet to get her off of the weeds? She also begs for toothpaste. 

Every afternoon I take her to an isolated field were she can and run free we train. She never got much from people and is so instinctual she will take more time and work. She is a sweetie around us, a great addition . I wish People would read a book before deciding to get a dog. 

Sun How do you use that duct tape?


----------

